# Hedgehog insurance in Canada?



## Faifai (Jun 10, 2010)

I was wondering if there was anywhere to buy small animal pet insurance - for hedgehogs. Every website I've checked out only offers it for dogs or cats. What about our spikey little ones? D:

I'm on the west coast so I'm looking for preferably a local company.

...Or do I even need it?

Thanks!


----------



## Jd In Van (Jul 9, 2010)

Do you have an exotic vet? If you do, ask them what pet insurance they accept for small animals. It's no good to go getting insurance if your primary Vet won't accept it. 

I know we looked into it for the guinea pigs (who being prone to respitory illnesses and like like can wrack up some pretty hefty bills) but I figured it was better to self insure: ie. Bank X number of dollars a month in a vet fund.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm on the East Coast in Canada. I asked my vet here & he said there's nothing for us. Might be different out West


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I've considered insurance but really, with all the fine print I've found it just isn't worth it. For what you would be spending on the insurance, try just saving that all up. When it comes time to pay vet bills, instead of working with an insurance company you just have to withdraw from that. I doubt you'll have to pay much more than what you have saved.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I've never checked into insurance for hedgehogs so can't make any comments on it. Being that I have so many, it is far cheaper to pay vet bills than to pay insurance on everyone. I know there are many people in the US who have it and wouldn't be without it. If you only have 1 or 2 hedgies it might be well worth the premiums and could be the difference between being able to treat an expensive medical condition or not. 

Check with your vet or else search online.


----------



## nessariel (Mar 3, 2010)

I did some looking for insurance for my hedgie when I first got him, and, as far as I could tell, the only pets you can get insurance for in Canada are cats and dogs. I second the idea of just saving up a little each month. It would probably be cheaper in the long run.


----------



## dlwhite (Mar 23, 2010)

Faifai said:


> I was wondering if there was anywhere to buy small animal pet insurance - for hedgehogs. Every website I've checked out only offers it for dogs or cats. What about our spikey little ones? D:
> 
> I'm on the west coast so I'm looking for preferably a local company.
> 
> ...


I live on Vancouver Island, and wprl in insurance. I have been looking around, talking to other agents, and researched all the pet insurance companies in Canada I could find. So far, it is definetly not offered here. There are insurance companies in the States that will quote you online, but their Canadian offices don't issue it to any of us!


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

What I have is kind of like insurance, but not really. Its called Care Credit which is offered by GE Money Bank, in short its a credit card that is used for mainly medical stuff. I do forget the entire list, on the human side it can be used for dental, cosmetic surgery, chiropractor and so forth, but it can also be used on pets. Many vets take it. In one hand I think its better than insurance, cause per say I pay $53 dollars a month for car insurance, been with the same company for at least 5 years, so I've paid $3,180 for basically nothing so far. Care Credit you'd end up with a monthly bill, but I think they keep it at a minimum of $15 US a month, I have it half filled from when my Vera got sick and it never changed.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Yup Canadian pet insurance is definitely behind the times compared to the States. When I was looking into getting a pet rabbit everything I read recommended insurance but you just can't find it in Canada.


----------



## Faifai (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks for all your replies!

That's unfortunate that there isn't much exotic pet insurance in Canada. I will just have to save money for emergencies and regular check-ups. :0 Hedgeworth's first vet visit will be this Tuesday and it will cost around $50.


----------

